# Should I change clinic?



## 12FOXY (Mar 24, 2011)

We have just completed our second cycle of ivf at Hull and are contemplating moving to Sheffield Care or Jessops after another BFN   

I have only produced 3 eggs each time  (highest dose of stims on 2nd cycle) and they just keep saying that I respond unusually to any drugs I am given. I suffer from ovarian cysts and they didn't actually manage to downregulate me during my first cycle but went ahead anyway. The second time they did downregulate me but I suspect overly- as my left ovary did not respond at all to stims!

Each time I have had one or 2 good grade 3+ eggs (4 being the best) and one went on to become a decent expanded 5 day blast this time but still failed to implant! I feel that they don't really seem too interested in my implanation issues, maybe because they dont have the facilities to do much about it?

The clinic sent me a letter this morning to suggest that a third IVF would be a waste of time and that my chances of conceiving via IVF would be in single figures. He suggested egg donation or adoption. The doctor could not determine whether there is an egg or implantation issue but I don't understand why my chances are single figures if we got to a 5 day blast?

Anyway my question is ' do Sheffield CARE / Jessops charge for you to have all the initial bloods etc done again or is the data sent to them from Hull if we decide to move clinics?

This will be our first privately funded venture and there just seems to be a lot of extras listed on the cost sheet for Care.

We live in Driffield so travelling would be a pain but do you think the care and knowledge would make it worth it?

many thanks in advance


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi foxy

I don't know your clinics, but I would suggest at least going for a consultation to get a second opinion. I think my clinic will send on notes for a small charge. 

Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## 12FOXY (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Maisiemoo.
I think we will give it a couple of months and then look somewhere else. I certainly don't feel ready to give up hope yet. x


----------



## 12FOXY (Mar 24, 2011)

Maisiemoo- I've just read your diaries and your history sounds very, very similar to mine! Which clinic are you at? We only got two goes on the NHS. Did you change clinics at any point?


----------



## smallyetfeisty (May 2, 2011)

Hey foxy,

Just a quick one to say that we are looking to move to Sheffield Care too and so I've done a little bit of research about their figures.  Essentially, I don't think they will try to make you do any extra / baseline tests if they are satisfied with the original tests you have had done.  We've been told to get hold of a copy of our medical records (which costs £50) and take these with us to our first consultation, which should hopefully rule out the necessity for repeat SA or bloods etc as I don't think we need them.  I guess the only reaon we / you would have to pay for these was if there was a specific concern about the testing you've had done so far or they felt that something might have sigificantly changed because of length of time etc.  

I think you're right to question the information you have been given by your clinic so far though, as it sounds like they've written you off without providing full answers to oyur questions or concerns.

All the best for your next treatment.
x


----------



## 12FOXY (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for that info smallbutfeisty. So sorry about your loss   
I contacted Hull today to arrange a follow up appointment despite the letter saying the doctor didnt know what else he could say. I figure it's worth finding out exactly what bloods they have actually done in the past and maybe even trying to get some immunity testing done on the nhs before we move clinics (you don't ask you don't get!). 
Feeling slightly more positive today, but as a secondary teacher I have to say that there is nothing worse than watching 15 year olds boasting about being pregnant!!!
Good luck and let me know how you get on at Sheffield, I think I will try to book an appointment for Easter hols x


----------



## smallyetfeisty (May 2, 2011)

No worries Foxy.  Feel free to PM if you want any more info on Sheffield later on.  Thanks for your kind words too.

Sounds like a good idea to pursue all you can on the NHS while you can.  I think that you often have to fight for what you need in this process, be that answers or additional tests as I think they can be a bit too quick to decide things sometimes. Do totally know what you mean about the 15 year olds in your class too.  I used to be a full time youth worker and currently live on an estate that is full to the brim with teenage pregnancies/ mums.  All gets a bit horrific after a while, like a sick joke!  

Take care. x


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi There, I'm afraid I can't answer your specific question, but just wanted to say that I can't reccomend Jessops highly enough. We have one DD and twins on the way following treatment there. 

Also they are non profit making, which means prices are as low ad possible, without compromising in terms of expert consultants etc.  I'm sure the ladies on the Jessops thread would be happy to offer more info, I know some of them have implantation / immune issues. 

Best of luck with your next treatment. Xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278243.0

Why no now join in the waiting for next cycle chatter thread


----------



## 12FOXY (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Kinab,
Thanks for you reply, I will check out the Jessops board as well- congratulations on your twins xxx


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

12Foxy – Firstly  for your BFN

I can't give you any comments on the particular clinics you mention as I am in the South East but it’s interesting how some clinics seem more helpful than others, and personally I think it is shocking that they are being so dismissive!  

Glad to hear you’re not ready to give up.  I think it is definitely worth getting a second opinion.  And not that I can comment on the Jessops clinic, it sounds highly recommended.  I think it would definitely be worth travelling that bit further, I know I would.

Whatever you decide to do, good luck x


----------



## 12FOXY (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Vetty,
Thanks for your response and sorry about your BFN too  . I think the main point is that I had been quite pleased with the progress we had made from cycle 1 to cycle 2 i.e. we managed to get downregulated in cycle 2 and got to blasto- 2 feats that we did not manage in the 1st round. I had therefore felt quite positive about a third cycle and believed that it was only a matter of time before we get our BFP. However the professor's judgement of donor eggs or adoption really knocked me for six as it was completed unexpected and was not backed up with any reasoning. 

I have to admit that I have really struggled over the past week since receiving the letter and keep having to stop myself from getting upset- I'm really trying to stay positive as I had been before receiving the letter. 

Fortunately I had a response from another member who also had two negative cycles at Hull and was told she would also need donor eggs- She is now pregnant with her own eggs after two cycles at Sheffield Care- it just goes to prove doctors don't know everything!!!


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not surprised you struggled since you received the letter.  I think that to be told your best chance is DE or adoption in a letter and not face to face is really rather horrible and I would be feeling the same.

It's always good to hear a positive story.  So are you going to try again then?


----------



## 12FOXY (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes probably in the Summer though x


----------

